# Bucks @ Raptors: Game 13



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

The Bucks have been doing a lot winning lately, something they're not exactly used to. They've surprised a lot of people as they currently sit at 4th in the Eastern Conference. But is this early success legit or just the product of a relatively weak schedule? We'll find out a lot about this young team tonight as they go on the road to take on the surprise #1 team in the conference, the Toronto Raptors. A win tonight would be terrific, but I think many fans would be happy to go on the road and compete with a team like this in the type of environment that Toronto always seems to put forth.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

No Giannis tonight.. So there goes half of my reason to watch. Bayless getting the start.


----------

